# Statesponsored but cant find jobs



## Zeld (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,
I can live anywhere in Australia but the challenge is I was state sponsored for SA but discovered my kind of jobs don't seem to be there.
Any advise for me please would be helpful.


----------



## boycot123 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's a moral obligation not your visa obligation. You can choose to leave state anytime you want. Contact SA sponsoring office, through email or in person, tell them you're planning to leave, wait for their response and bob's your uncle.


----------



## Zeld (Mar 2, 2014)

Thx for yo advise


----------



## Zeld (Mar 2, 2014)

Thx for yo advise


----------

